# The MaxBlaster vs. The Torch



## LuxLuthor (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm starting this thread after coining this name _(sorry if someone else has already used "The MaxBlaster" for another light)_ to post about a 2D Maglite mod that I bought from *Mad Maxabeam*, after making sure it was ok with him. I have no interest or relationship with him other than buying some of his custom made lights, and enjoying our PM's back and forth. 

For a while, I was unable to get one of Mac's Torches after seeing the much publicized YouTube video, so I got a 2D model from Mad Maxabeam. Both lights used the Osram 64623 100W bulb and 14.4 v NiMH battery (12 cell) packs. _The USL group buy project is another variation on the theme, but uses a different bulb and other components.

_I was very happy with Mad's light, until I got one of Mac's Torches. I then noticed Mac's was shorter and brighter, as well as putting out more heat. I did find that I needed two hands to push Mac's tailcap button, but otherwise it just outperformed Mad's. I think it must be due to the lower resistance in how Mac made his, including the tailcap switch design...so BIG Prop's to Mac ! 







Quite frankly, my Mad 2D model was becoming a shelf duster....until he came up with a new idea in response to my PM's. Today I got a new design from MadMax, where the key is having added a 13th battery. This 13th cell brings the pack voltage up to 15.6V....and what a difference that extra battery makes !!! 






I don't yet have an easy way to do comparison beam shots for such power lights, but you can be sure that the new "*MaxBlaster*" 15.6V 2D light is *significantly brighter* and easily puts out more heat than either of the two previously discussed lights (& verified with my own fancy fireplace newspaper test).

There are pro's and con's with both lights, as is usually the case with anything custom built. Mac's Torch is just over an inch shorter, and has a silky smooth operating tailcap button. Mad's MaxBlaster has the new higher voltage pack (brighter & more heat output), and by keeping the stock side button, it allows easy one hand operation which I prefer. 






The craftsmanship of both lights is superb....and use the same bulb and reflector. Anyone should be totally thrilled to get either one of these lights....but Mad has more than made up for the lower resistance that Mac achieved, by simply adding more power. 






He obviously added the extra battery at the tailcap end to keep the 2D size, and now includes the spring as a part of the new battery pack. Quite ingenious IMHO, and it fits easily and perfectly in the same light with the normal tailcap spring removed. _(The above 13.2V pack was also from MadMax to be used with the Osram 64625 or 62138 100W bulbs which reportedly have a nicer color and less artifacts...and which I plan on using with a new 3" reflector head coming soon.)_






Hot off the charger, this new 13 cell battery pack was about 19.2V (!!!), but should be rested for 1-2 hours until the voltage is in the 18.4-18.5V range to avoid flashing the bulb. The previous MadMax & Torch 14.4V battery packs end up at about 15.9-16.2V after sitting a few hours...so you can see the advantage of The MaxBlaster.

I am intentionally avoiding any discussion of the pricing and availability of both lights, but at my last set of transactions, Mad's was a bit cheaper and more available. Mad has been wonderful and responsive to my PM's...so I'll leave that step up to you all.


----------



## plasmaman (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## missionaryman (Feb 13, 2007)

hmmm which light shall I start the fire with today...

Great lights & really like the idea of the battery pack with spring mounted. I think that whatever Mad Maxabeam lacks in custom lathe worked mods he more than makes up for with his excellent battery packs.


----------



## plasmaman (Feb 13, 2007)

At Lux's sensible prompt I may need to explain that the smiley in my first post is because I just received mine from MM, and its a cracker, and the deleted post was a PM to Lux that I managed to post on the board by mistake - way too early in the morning!!
Not sure if MM is making these available generally - but now he may have to!


----------



## Strauss (Feb 13, 2007)

I miss my "Torch" and this looks to be a good replacement if I decide to go that route. Have you compared runtimes on the two lights? I don't think my torch could quite get to 10min.....but it didn't matter because the fire was started in about 20sec. :lolsign:


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 13, 2007)

I recently bought one of Mac's Torches. A plain, black unfluted sleeper. The Star Wars look of a fluted light is cool, but I like to scare people with my "stock" 2D Mag.

The Torch is "Holy Mother of Pearl" bright, and as you say Lux the quality is top notch. Everything on it looks like a pro made it. How nice it is to have a nice threaded tail on a Mag that goes on easily and feels like a bank vault, instead of the way you have to wrestle with a stock Mag tail.

Its up there with my X990 in terms of the goofy-giggle reaction I have when I hit the go button. 

cheers


----------



## willrx (Feb 13, 2007)

Where can one of these be bought?


----------



## citizenal (Feb 13, 2007)

I also received a torch recently but have had no luck starting a fire with newspaper. Am I using too thick paper? Am I crumpling the paper too tightly? The best I manage to get is smoke and ash. Anyone have any tips to help me fire my interest.


----------



## Hallis (Feb 13, 2007)

Ive received a few of Mad's battery packs (12aa-3d) and I must say that i really really like the workmanship. I may eventually have to pick up a Torch as well. 

Shane


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 13, 2007)

citizenal said:


> I also received a torch recently but have had no luck starting a fire with newspaper. Am I using too thick paper? Am I crumpling the paper too tightly? The best I manage to get is smoke and ash. Anyone have any tips to help me fire my interest.


Make sure your 14.4V battery pack is freshly charged, and measure voltage to make sure it is getting a full charge...I think hot off the charger it should be 17.6 - 17.9V After a couple hours it will drop down to 15.95 - 16.15V...but that should still be fine.

Then it's best to use dry newspaper (or the shinier paper from the Newspaper advertisements) that has a lot of darker ink colors which absorb the infrared better. Get your light up close to the paper...better heat transfer.

This new MaxBlaster is flaming in less than 1 second with the increased voltage. I literally cannot count "one thousand and one" before it's flaming....which is also an important caution in not being stupid with these.



Hallis said:


> Ive received a few of Mad's battery packs (12aa-3d) and I must say that i really really like the workmanship. I may eventually have to pick up a Torch as well.
> 
> Shane


Also, remember that this larger 15.6V MaxBlaster battery pack will not fit in the Torch, only in Mad Maxabeam's longer light.


----------



## Carpenter (Feb 13, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> This new MaxBlaster is flaming in less than 1 second with the increased voltage. I literally cannot count "one thousand and one" before it's flaming....which is also an important caution in not being stupid with these.


 
When I received my 623 it came with a piece of paper. On there MM states in bold print. 

Battery made by stored in light if:

Tail Cap is loosened & The light is kept a safe distance from ignition sources. 

I do both. These lights are impressive, but like fire they need to be respected.


----------



## citizenal (Feb 13, 2007)

Humm.. I don't have any device to measure voltage... I will have to freshly charge the pack and try it hot off the charger. Thanks for the info.
Al
Playing with the torch, I now want something that is twice as bright as it. :laughing: 




LuxLuthor said:


> Make sure your 14.4V battery pack is freshly charged, and measure voltage to make sure it is getting a full charge...I think hot off the charger it should be 17.6 - 17.9V After a couple hours it will drop down to 15.95 - 16.15V...but that should still be fine.
> 
> Then it's best to use dry newspaper (or the shinier paper from the Newspaper advertisements) that has a lot of darker ink colors which absorb the infrared better. Get your light up close to the paper...better heat transfer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullzaye (Feb 13, 2007)

I believe that using the pack hot off the charger will result in an "instaflash", will it not? On my Mad Maxabeam light, the batteries specifically state that you must rest the pack for 2 hours after coming off of the charger. 
Tim


----------



## citizenal (Feb 13, 2007)

My battery uses the 14.4 while yours uses the 15.6. I do not think I have a risk of instaflashing with the same bulb as you do.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 13, 2007)

Bullzaye said:


> I believe that using the pack hot off the charger will result in an "instaflash", will it not? On my Mad Maxabeam light, the batteries specifically state that you must rest the pack for 2 hours after coming off of the charger.
> Tim



The 64623 bulb get instaflashed somwhere around 18.8-19.1 V, so the 14.4V does not get up that high, but the new 15.6V pack does get above that fresh off charger...so you must rest this new version. And, get a DMM..they are only $20 at Radio Shack for a yellow cheap version.

Also remember that unlike Li-Ion, NiMH batteries have a constant drain even if sitting unused....which is why the new Sanyo NiMH Eneloop battery is all the rage...they found a way to have it keep it's charge for a long time.


----------



## JimmyM (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe I'll move my 3x5 (13 cell) pack from my 3D Mag623 into my 2D tri-bore after reconfiging it to 3x4+1.
Then I can build a 16 cell (3x5+1) Elite1500 pack and put it in the 3D for a Mag458. That's around 180 watts.
Ooooooo. And to think, that I have everything except the new Elite1500s and some shrink.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 13, 2007)

willrx said:


> Where can one of these be bought?



I don't believe that Mac is taking any more orders for the Torch. See this thread or shoot him a private message.

As for Mad's light, that thread is closed too. See here .

Fear not, though, as there will no doubt be similar (or greater) creations from these and other mad scientists in the future.

cheers


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 13, 2007)

powernoodle said:


> I don't believe that Mac is taking any more orders for the Torch. See this thread or shoot him a private message.
> 
> As for Mad's light, that thread is closed too. See here .
> 
> ...



Both of them still have a trickle flow production of them....with Mad probably doing a few more.


----------



## citizenal (Feb 13, 2007)

I just ordered a mad max flashlight, he said he had a couple coming in next week:rock: Also ordered another torch battery.


----------



## LowTEC (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanx LuxLuthor for the review. I originally ordered a 2D Mag623 from Mad Maxabeam, but regretfully had to withdraw from the purchase. Ed has been extremely helpful on answering all my question and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase from Ed once I have the money ready next month


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 15, 2007)

Eventually when it warms up a bit, I'll try to take some beam shots. I'm also waiting to try out the upcoming 3" heads from FM and Delghi, but have heard from bwaites that the 64625 bulb in a 13.2V will be a better looking light. Luckily with Mad's 2D, I can put back the old tailcap spring, and use the 13.2 battery pack after changing the bulb.


----------



## hawkz (Feb 20, 2007)

Instaflash? I have 2 spare 64623 bulbs so I'm not worried about it. I've lit my Mag623 by MM right off the charger and it REALLY starts newspaper fires quickly...but no instaflash. I'll measure voltage of my 15.6V battery next time I take it off the charger to see what it is. BTW, my light is the 3D version, tri-bored of course.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 20, 2007)

hawkz said:


> Instaflash? I have 2 spare 64623 bulbs so I'm not worried about it. I've lit my Mag623 by MM right off the charger and it REALLY starts newspaper fires quickly...but no instaflash. I'll measure voltage of my 15.6V battery next time I take it off the charger to see what it is. BTW, my light is the 3D version, tri-bored of course.



OK, that's good to know with your 15.6V pack not instaflashing the 323. I was just going off what Ed told me.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all,

MM 15.6v Pak looks like would be good modding project. It will fix in stock [email protected] 2D?


----------



## molite (Feb 20, 2007)

jimjones3630 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> MM 15.6v Pak looks like would be good modding project. It will fix in stock [email protected] 2D?


 
You need to tri-bore your mag for these to fit. The 15.6v pack is built from 13 2/3A Batteries. It's really a 12 by pack with the #13 in the spring. Most people get the loose cells or soldered sticks from http://www.cheapbatterypacks.com/ . They list the demensions on their site.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Jim


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Feb 21, 2007)

hawkz said:


> Instaflash? I have 2 spare 64623 bulbs so I'm not worried about it. I've lit my Mag623 by MM right off the charger and it REALLY starts newspaper fires quickly...but no instaflash. I'll measure voltage of my 15.6V battery next time I take it off the charger to see what it is. BTW, my light is the 3D version, tri-bored of course.



Are your cells intelect 1400 mAh or the elite 1500 mAh, You should be able to tell buy the Mah rating of your 3D pack.
The 1500 deliver more oomph under load, so that may be why you are not instaflashing, also the 3D has a touch more resistance due to the tailcap connection between the 2D and 3D pack ( or so I hear of Ed.

Lux, it seems great minds think alike, when I was Pm ing Ed to order a 2D when they first came out, he offered me the 3D just before it was anounced for sale here on CPF, I didn't want a 3D, well I did, but I wanted the smaller 2D format and 15.6V, so I asked him if there was any room in the 2D's tailcap to fit in the extra cell that he had in the 3D's.

A couple of failed attemts with tailcap modifications andf look what he has produced.

Thanks for the Pics, they look awsome, I'm just gutted I have to wait another week untill I see mine.


----------



## hawkz (Feb 21, 2007)

Raoul_Duke, my pack is 1400 mAh Intellect batteries. 

I measured the voltages today. They've been left in the car for a week and measured at 16V (actually 15.97). I used the smart charger and 20 mins later they were hot off the charger at 17.5V. I guess that's why the 64623 hasn't been instaflashing. Should they be at a much higher voltage off the charger?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 21, 2007)

Raoul_Duke said:


> Are your cells intelect 1400 mAh or the elite 1500 mAh, You should be able to tell buy the Mah rating of your 3D pack.
> The 1500 deliver more oomph under load, so that may be why you are not instaflashing, also the 3D has a touch more resistance due to the tailcap connection between the 2D and 3D pack ( or so I hear of Ed.
> 
> Lux, it seems great minds think alike, when I was Pm ing Ed to order a 2D when they first came out, he offered me the 3D just before it was anounced for sale here on CPF, I didn't want a 3D, well I did, but I wanted the smaller 2D format and 15.6V, so I asked him if there was any room in the 2D's tailcap to fit in the extra cell that he had in the 3D's.
> ...



Good things are worth waiting for. He did an awsome job fitting these into a pack with the spring. Very clever.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Feb 21, 2007)

hawkz said:


> Raoul_Duke, my pack is 1400 mAh Intellect batteries.
> 
> I measured the voltages today. They've been left in the car for a week and measured at 16V (actually 15.97). I used the smart charger and 20 mins later they were hot off the charger at 17.5V. I guess that's why the 64623 hasn't been instaflashing. Should they be at a much higher voltage off the charger?




I'm only going off what I have heard from M.M., and he said that that 13 elite cells come of the charger at ~19V~ and to wait for an hour or so to take it to below 18.5 volt ( although I think thats right on the limit of the lamp)
I dont think yours should be any higher off the charge, but I dont actualy know that for sure, its just that Elite cells seem to be slightly more off the charger than the intelect cells.

I dont like the sound of instaflash to be honest, and when I was discussing this with Ed when the 3D's wern't out, he had tested the lamp with 14 intelect cells and thats when instaflash became a risk. So I was happy with going for a 13 cell 623, but then he switched cells to the elite's, an then 13 cells became a instaflash risk, but there was a little more capacity, and the cells apparently deliver more light.

But I dont think there is a lot in it, 1400 vs 1500Mah only equates to a few more seconds with the amount of current this lamp consumes.

The 15.6 volt pack is about 400 lumens more than the 14.4, ( but it think thats bulb lumens) I dont even have a light that 400 lumens ( well maybee the P91 is 400 bulb lumens, but thats my absolute brightest lamp) so It amuses me that I'm now concerned over picking a light that might instaflash if I forget to rest it, or a relible light that is "under performing"


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 21, 2007)

I just tested my new 13 cell pack from MadMaxabeam, and it is 19.41 hot off the charger (10 seconds), and about 17.2 about 90 mins later.


----------



## tanasit (Mar 18, 2007)

FYI. I tried the 13.2 volts 1400mah pack (off the charge and let it sit overnight) in the Torch and it still starting the fire fine.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Mar 18, 2007)

I started my 2D 15.6 pack after 2 hours and ~POOF~

Woops. Oh well i read the instructions and realised event thought the pack says rest for two hours, the instructions say 2~3 hours

Tried it after 3 hours and 5 minutes and ~POOf~

I wasnt happy  

Still, I do have two 75 watt lamps left, and had the foresight to order 4 100W 623 lamps at the start, so I still have two left.

I just enjoyed running down the half spent pack for 4 minutes in the garden.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 18, 2007)

That has not happened to me, and I have been using the 15.6V pack with the 623 bulb quite a few times, including about 5 minutes hot off the charger, when the voltage reads 18.2V. What is your reading of your battery pack hot off charger, and about an hour later?

Next, take a reading with bulb removed, turn on power, and stick probes into KIU bulb socket. (I use a Radio Shack $20 Model 22-810 that has fine tip probes) What reading do you get of voltage delivered to the bulb?

Edit: This was a shocker to me when I compared these lights & FM's 43W Carley bulb with new FiveMega FM3H-2 heads here.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Mar 18, 2007)

19.35V hot of the charger as soon as it goes green.

18.96V about ten minutes later.

I flashed the second lamp at about 18.6 volts, and then retested a new lamp at arround 18.35 and that was OK.

with a couple of bits of wire out of the socket i'm getting 18.89V at the terminals after about 20 mins off the charger.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Mar 21, 2007)

Tried the Westinghouse 4439 75w lamp from M.M. hot of the charger and no probs.

Bright as hell, and sets newspaper alight within a second or so, I have a kiu bezzle on it (somtimes) and with the "teeth" resting on or just off the paper it fired striaght up, pull it back to an inch or more to try again and a smoldering hole quickly appears. This was whilst it was snowing outside BTW. I was too impatient to see if it would ignite at that range over a longer time, so I pushed it pack closer and heard the familiar sound of the flames lighting from the page again 

Dont try this at home kids, but I lit a cigarette of the 623 last night, gives a whole new meaning to asking "have you got a light." 
Couldn't see alot for a short while after lighting it mind you, and that was with my eyes mostly closed trying to judge the gap . Not to sure whats worse for you, the Max Blaster full in the face or cancer sticks.

The 75 lamp is a good way to take the edge of a 15.6 hot of the charger pack if you want the 623 quick. It would only take about 30 second I think, I ran mine for about a minute, and I was down from 19 or so Volts to around 17.5 ish.
Still seemed to be pulling a good 7 + amps at 17.5 volts from memory. Cant remember what the 623 pulls, it read its about 9, but i seem to think it was pulling less when I tested a 1/2 draind pack. Interesting thing is that the amps count down in roughly seconds to 0.1 A as the light runs, you know its not going to last long, but its great fun while its counting down.

I think the 75W lamp is supposed to run for about 15 mins and the 623 for 8.
I'm not sure if I'm even getting that long. I dont even think the readings I have taken calculate out to that long but I haven't done a runtime test yet to confirm.

Anybody know if anything that I could to improve or help the packs performance, I am charging a 0.9A instead of 1.8A on the universal smart charger. The pack says dont charge at more than 2A, but ED suggested to go with .9 for long term reliability. I may have to charge at 1.8A somtimes though, so would it realy hurt the pack too much to risk it? Especially when it said on the pack max 2A. The cells are Elite 1500 BTW.

I work 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, so for 2 weeks the pack will be sitting idle for two weeks sometimes. I have left it about 80% charged befor I left for a weeks trip.
I have heard of people putting cells in the freezer, but that seems like its asking for trouble to me. I guess it could live in the fridge if that would help.
Also Is it worth running the pack down each time before recharging, or just topping off each time I use it.

I think in the cold weather we are having atm, I could run the torch for the full 8 minutes, but It would be hot, I have done a good 5 minutes, and it was hot, but not impossible to hold, but the warm pack makes me wonder whats happening to the cells. My guess is they wonlt like it, But I dont know a thing about Nimh.

I may just stick to the 75 watt most of the time, Its stupid bright on its own, 2000 lumens apparently, and the extra runtime is nice; But..
Of course, at some point, when you absolutely, positively got to illuminate every mofo in the room, accept no substitute, and move on to the full force of the 623.
The 623 does put out more light, not sure what, I see 4400 lumens but I know thats torch lumens so I was thinking around 2800-3000 lumens ish otf but its hard to compare only having one light, and two types of lamps, eitherway both lamps light up my garden which is big, so neither lamp is a slouch.
Any chance you could do a comparison Lux? I know you have differnt sized packs, but It would be nice to see or hear how each lamp compares in either host with either pack.


----------



## iwearpro (Aug 15, 2007)

how do I go about buying some of the battery packs?


----------



## willrx (Aug 15, 2007)

I believe Lux Luthor can help.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, I keep meaning to make a thread for making and selling battery packs that I have started making with my welder....


----------



## Beansay (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Lux, I'm looking forward to you starting that new thread about your battery packs. I am interested in a pack like those pictured in this thread. I want to build a light with the osram bulbs. Plus, I would like a dedicated 6 cell, shrunk wrapped pack to run the 2D ROP, several really. Just want to do my part in helping offset the cost of that awesome welder you bought. Thanks.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 16, 2007)

Remember the types of packs like from page 1 and image shown again below use 11 x 2/3A cells (13.2V), 12 x 2/3A (14.4V), 13 x 2/3A (15.6V).







I have also made 9 x 2/3A (10.8V) or 10 x 2/3A (11.2V), and have made 2s3p or 3s3p or 4s3p, as well as various configurations with AA's, sub-c's, etc. etc. I'm using white shrink now. These tri configurations with 2/3A require a tribored Mag. My AA 4 cell wide also do best with a slightly enlarged inside, or ideally a quad bored. It is easier for flashlight mod makers to evenly enlarge inside diameter of Maglite, rather than FM's/Mac's/few others do those beautiful bored channels. Some AA's can barely fit in a quad formation, but it is extremely tight, and very hard to prevent battery shrink from scraping off resulting in a short.

I also have made Li-Ion packs with balance charge taps.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Aug 16, 2007)

Lux,

So are you now offering your services? Need a PM? I may need a Titanium 1800 12s1p or if you can cram in the 13th cell for a fun project in a *quad bored 3D FM host.* Something that will burn something. I haven't located the proper bulb either.

Thanks


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Aug 16, 2007)

These Packs are wicked, and realy super low resistance due the the welded construction.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Aug 16, 2007)

Aircraft800 said:


> Lux,
> 
> So are you now offering your services? Need a PM? I may need a Titanium 1800 12s1p or if you can cram in the 13th cell for a fun project in a *quad bored 3D FM host.* Something that will burn something. I haven't located the proper bulb either.
> 
> Thanks



There are some Good lamps for 12 and 13 cells, a good one being the 64623, but other lower watt lamps also run well on 12+ 13 cells and still burn stuff, and run longer. The 64623 burns stuff real good.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 16, 2007)

Aircraft800 said:


> Lux,
> 
> So are you now offering your services? Need a PM? I may need a Titanium 1800 12s1p or if you can cram in the 13th cell for a fun project in a *quad bored 3D FM host.* Something that will burn something. I haven't located the proper bulb either.
> 
> Thanks



You mean like MissionaryMan did with the 64430 setup? I ordered those 1900 4/5 Sub-C NiMH from EBay, and will test it all out in the next week. 

I am concerned if I start a thread on making the packs, I could get behind and don't want to do any prepay stuff....so maybe best to PM me for now.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Aug 16, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> You mean like MissionaryMan did with the 64430 setup? I ordered those 1900 4/5 Sub-C NiMH from EBay, and will test it all out in the next week.
> 
> I am concerned if I start a thread on making the packs, I could get behind and don't want to do any prepay stuff....so maybe best to PM me for now.


 
Exactly Lux, sneak one 4/5 in the tail cap behind the pack, and try to match the other 12 cells. I'll be anxious to see if it works. My Quad Bore is ready for some FIRE!


----------



## light1up (Mar 1, 2010)

What kind of run time could be achieved with one of these? Anyone want to give me ballpark on $$ for a turn key one?


----------



## Databyter (Mar 1, 2010)

About 10 minutes of really bright performance before it gets dim is what I've been hearing. Of course in reality it's doubtful that you would have it on for 10 minutes straight. More likely 20 second incidents, which would give you about 30ish clicks before you can really tell the pack is a lot dimmer.

This is based on reading not using, although I am building two of these. One with a 2D and another with a 3D mag.

With a soft-start switch https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177316 the run-time would be a lot more because you could use lower levels for utility and keep the shock and awe up your sleeve for those times when needed. Even on low with an AW soft start switch this light would really put out some healthy usable light (I'm guessing).

Prices for turnkey usually will be ballpark 300-400 bucks, some lower and some higher.

Keep your eye on the WTS thread in the Marketplace part of the forum http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forumdisplay.php?f=123 . In fact I think there is a slightly ugly camo finish Torch like light there right now for a very low price (in the marketplace). At least there was a week ago when I was browsing. EDIT here it is http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=211884

Wicked Lasers sells a turnkey for about 300 but it's not going to be the same kind of quality that you will see here (so I hear, I know the battery packs look like crap)

If you make it yourself you can go cheap and get a direct drive one made for about half of the prices I mentioned, but would need to do some resistance mods to get the performance of the turnkeys.

Fivemega is selling some turnkey MaG 623 like lights that are styled a bit differently and with some unusual coloring you might like, click on the "my products Link on his signature.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235766

This is a link of a closed sale, but it's useful for the links to FM's other products threads, check out Maxim 623 https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228555 , Like I said they are different solutions than the ones in this thread, but they are basically supporting the same bulbs and doing it well.

You can also buy a bored host and just buy all the parts to put in it, and the bulb, you'd need a Batt Holder https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198633 , or better yet the brighter 13 cell pack https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/191890 , a bored host, a modded mag switch(don't recommend) or a KUI kit(recommend) or an AW switch (really recommend, soft start 3 levels, and KUI holder is already mounted on it). You will also need a metal reflector and a real glass lens for the front, get a borofloat from glasslens.com (I think thats the name of the site).

FiveMega also has one more 2D prebored host in Gold for this build https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/197038 , or you can have Jesus Hernandez make something for you https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156080 .

One thing to keep in mind is that some of us have the hosts but are unable to drive them because so few people have the capability to make a reliable high amperage 13 cell pack for the +1 version.

If you go longer in length you can use battery holders such as those the FM also sells as well as others and bored or unbored hosts depending on how long you go. The 3 wide ones fit into a D tube 3 times however D long your host is but you don't need to bore your light it just fits right in., the 4 wide ones you need to quad bore. For shorter lights with more voltage, like those in this thread you need to go with a pack, usually made with 2/3 A size batteries, and for those you need the tri bored 2D.

Hope this helps, I'd edit to make it clearer but it's time for me to jump in the shower and goto work!!


----------



## Patriot (Mar 1, 2010)

light1up said:


> What kind of run time could be achieved with one of these? Anyone want to give me ballpark on $$ for a turn key one?




Close to what Databyter stated. I'd get about 8 really bright one minute bursts with 2-3 minutes rests in between. After that I could get 4-6 reasonably bright one minute runs before recharging. It's not a light that can or should be run continuously. Consider it like a hot rod with a really small radiator that needs to take a break in between short runs.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 2, 2010)

Holy Thread resurrection, Batman!

I'm making 10 of these 15.6V packs, got 3 done so far.


----------



## Databyter (Mar 2, 2010)

That's great news Lux, I bought the host for it already and the switch, Just need some power to finish!.

I'll send you a PM.


----------

